# UK Birmingham NOV 19TH



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

chihuahuas coming: Romeo-Pepi-Mini-Jacob-Ruby-Honey-Panda-pop(hopefully)-Minnie-fizzy-kirby-millie- gizzy and kelsey!

Right so I do think Birmingham will be going ahead. Im down those ways anyway so I'll be there defo!

These people said they were/may be coming but may have changed plans so let us know.



imafairy bringing jack chico bella lottie and lulu 
MRCHI bringing Winston 
Anne bringing mouse 
Kelly bringing millie 
kat bringing gizzy 


I dont think it will be as big as Surrey but its still worth going  

Its still being held at Cannon Hill Park which you get the no.1 (not hard to remember) yep the number 1 bus from the city centre to Edgbaston Road ... (for those who are getting trains to the centre then will take bus!)
Im sure you catch bus number 1 outside five ways shopping centre (about 5 minute walk from the train station) and then goes on to Edgbaston road.  

sara i dunno if this helps you but.... FROM M6
Leave at Junction 6, follow signs for "A38(M) City Centre" and then "A38 South West" through Queensway Tunnel, turn left at 1st set of traffic lights and then right at the roundabout onto the A441 (Pershore Road).


Large car Park off Edgbaston Rd, opposite the County Cricket Ground near Midlands Art Centre (MAC). Small car park off Russell Road. 




Ive never been :? to this park but heard its good and the nearest to the busy town.

Is anyone still going?

I've attched the only map i could find- its not great but Ive marked a meeting point! And apparently theres a carpark on Russel road for all the drivers. Its quite a big park apparently and has loads of gardens? lol
 Please ignore the numbers on the map- they are from a tree route lol  









If anyone cant view map heres a link.....
http://img5.imageshack.us/img5/6217/mapofcanonhill1az.png


Heres a notice for everyone as all parks have.... http://www.birmingham.gov.uk/Genera...CONTENT_ITEM_TYPE=0&MENU_ID=11820&EXPAND=1746


"Cannon Hill Park is Birmingham's Premier Park, with many original features - classic formal area with flowerbeds, lakes and pools, a wonderful collection of trees can be seen. During the summer season boats can be hired. Our facilities include bowls, tennis, putting, and fishing. There are two children's play areas. Garden Tea Rooms sell drinks and snacks. The Midlands Art Centre (MAC) has a bar and Cafe, and entertainment. The greenhouses Cannon Hill are home to Birmingham's National Collection of Codiaeum with the tropical atmosphere of their original habitats recreated."


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2005)

yep i am a defo coming prob with little bro and with pepi and probably mini too


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

awww thats great news jodie!!!!!  Brining your stock again? size 2's hopefully  :wave:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

im gonna try and get there fingers crossed if i can make it il be bringing 

jacob and ruby and honey and pandora 

the only thing that may stop me is im showing at the lka a week or so later and to drive up ther twice mite be a bit whoa lol


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

yeh k vik- HOPEFULLY i wanna see panda pop!!!!!!!! 8)


----------



## *Monster's Mum* (Aug 22, 2005)

Hello im definately coming with Minnie!!! BF will be dropping me off as he'l hopefully be working in Birmingham that week...
chihuahua-lady i want to see pandora! you gotta come!!!!


----------



## *Monster's Mum* (Aug 22, 2005)

oh yeh, stef thanks for finding out the directions, map etc. thats really useful!!!! :wave:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

welcome- thanks for coming


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

i know i sooo wanna come i just have to work out my finances lol


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

you do that!


----------



## EdukatedRedHed (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: Birmingham NOV 19TH*

Don't toy with me like that! I was all excited. I saw Birmingham meetup and I was so excited!  Should have known it wasn't Birmingham Alabama!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

ahh sorry to burst ya bubble- i'll put uk in the heading


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

We will be there


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

thanks sara- romeo cant wait to see kirby again and of course we will need a body guard there (fiz) :wave:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

stefanie_farrell said:


> thanks sara- romeo cant wait to see kirby again and of course we will need a body guard there (fiz) :wave:


Kirby says he will be a 'brave boy ' this time  and Mr Guard dog will be there in his ' security guard ' t-shirt :lol: 

:wave:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

yeh thats fab!!! That t-shirt has fizzy written all over it! 8)


----------



## millie (Sep 14, 2005)

Yeah i'm coming with millie and hubby i can't wait :blob7: stef do you still what a t/shirt done :?:


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

I cant come  too far and havnt got much money at mo but i will be at surrey meet ups  

Hope you all have a fab time 

Lots of pics please!!  :wink:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Jayne said:


> I cant come  :


That's sad Jayne  We will all miss you and Tyson loads .............


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Jayne said:


> Lots of pics please!!  :wink:



No problem Jayne  we will take loads


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Jayne said:


> Lots of pics please!!  :wink:



No problem Jayne  we will take loads


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Tyson is very upset  he really enjoyed the meet up ( me too!  )

But its not too far to come to the surrey ones so at least we have them to look forward to. :wink:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yeah there better be lots of piccys hoping i can come fingers xxxxxxx


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 29, 2004)

im defo coming!!!  so cant wait!!! with tj aswell


----------



## xXKatXx (Dec 28, 2004)

soz that was me ^^^^^


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

yehhhh thanks kelly and kat! 8) :wave:


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

What tme are ppl roughly meeting?


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

WHAT TIME would suit everyone? :wave:


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2005)

any time is ok with me, better off working it for people traveling


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

yeh whats time is good for you zoe? :wave:


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

I dunno itl take several hours toget there ill have to check with james


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

kk 8)


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Anytime after about 12 is fine by me


----------



## *Monster's Mum* (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Just to fill you in: I have a problem!!!! My boyfriend can't take me to Birmingham as I'd originally hoped because he is working in London on that day.....  

I do drive but not confident on motorways and roads i dont know so thats not an option!

I cant really afford the train fare; I am a student and money is especially tight at the mo as I am still catching up with paying for minnie + xmas is on the way!!!

Im really going to try and see how my finances are over the next few weeks. Iv asked my mum if she wants to come with me so she could drive but she has plans...

so not sure if gonna b able to make it....gutted cuz really wanted to meet evry1 and their chis! But I am gonna work on it!

Sorry guys if I cant come.


----------



## *Monster's Mum* (Aug 22, 2005)

Im really gutted; Iv booked the day off work and everything!!!!


----------



## jo2004uk (Oct 16, 2005)

i wish i could come to the meetups but i will have to wait until i get my pup :wave:


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

U dont have to have a pup to go! Plus I will need a hand with my 5! lol

Im a lil bit worried as I havent heard anything from James for a while!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2005)

so how many are a defo now then, i will defo be there with pepi, mini and i may bring Roxy along in her carrier if i have her by then


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

ok just to let everyone no i wont be able to make the chi in the park sorry guys.....
it was a bit far as im travelling loads at the mo for shows and i have to go pick up a stroller on that day now from sullysmum friend and im gonna go see sully flynn and rosie yay

its just i am selling my show table as to big and this stroller has a hard top so great for getting them into shows and standing them on

sorry guys but will be at surrey meets as they are closer


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2005)

awwwwwww ok


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

ok so who will be there defo?


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2005)

me, pepi mini and possibly roxy in her carrier for peoples to look at  

oh yea and little bro


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Me & my boys


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

chihuahua-lady said:


> and i have to go pick up a stroller on that day now from sullysmum friend and im gonna go see sully flynn and rosie yay


----------------

Fynn not Flynn  Looking forward to seeing you too


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

everyone im totally stuck!
I have no money at the moment and am stressing so much about how i'll get to birmingham next week!  College is at me saying they will throw me off the course because i didnt attend (sorry i had to put my dog down) and money is soooooo tight at the moment.  i just dunno what to do!


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

ok , so it's not looking like many of us are gonna be there :roll: 
what to do ? maybe leave it and arange it again sometime in the future ? 

:?:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

**NOTE** I meant for those of us who were gonna travel a long way  maybe the people near could still meet up


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2005)

awwww, maybe we will have to have a smaller meetup, although it doesnt seem alot of people are going to it anyway. not many people have responded. i'm going to be busy anyway so if it is cancelled it isnt that big a deal to me. if its on i will prob go but if not its no big deal.


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

why not make chi in the park a huge meet for next yar if not


----------



## *Monster's Mum* (Aug 22, 2005)

Im really sad that i can't get there cuz Birmingham is my only hope as theres no way of making it to the Surrey ones! I think its difficult at the mo for some people because xmas is coming and people are short of cash, and everyone seems to be busy. I think arranging a HUGE one for next summer would be really good because the weather will be better as well, plus those at college etc won't have that on. But next summer is ages away....


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

:?


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2005)

yea lets get to work on chi in the park. that is going to be soooo good.

i also wana say that i defo wana come back down to london at some point for another meetup cos it was so much fun


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

well i was discussing it with gemma (the london chihuahua meetup organizer)
and we was on about doing something as a joint. You know combinding our chi-ppl members with the london chi meet (and possibly surrey chi meet) for a massive meet. What you girl think? Something we should discuss further with gemma? I mean the london chi meetup does have 92 members!  I could sort something out with gemma- like making a site just to th build up of this one event.
Me and donna (sullysmum) were on about having a meetup at a place she knows in southend- that alows dogs on the beach. That would also be great- chi-on-the-beach!


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2005)

yea that sounds good, but wont a beach be slightly busy in the middle of the summer?
unless we find a quiet bit.


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

hmmmm donna was saying it isnt exactly like the southend beach- i dunno donna will let us know. she sent me some nice pics of the place.


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

Is birmingham off then?


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

:dontknow:


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2005)

if enough people are going its still on but there isnt really much point in just 1 or 2 people turning up.
and there hasnt been much response to the thread


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

im loving the sound of a beach meet awwww sounds great il have to get mine swimming outfits ha ha ha


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

chihuahua-lady said:


> im loving the sound of a beach meet awwww sounds great


Me too


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

chihuahua-lady said:


> im loving the sound of a beach meet awwww sounds great il have to get mine swimming outfits ha ha ha


 --------

The dogs arent allowed actually on any beaches in Southend, thorpebay Shoeburyness etc during may to approx september/october time BUT the grass is right next to the beach so you can sit on the grass or seats, view the sea if the tides in  , carry your dog while you walk on the beach, there is a cafe and toilets there, we have a couple of beautiful parks in Southend, Priory park where dogs are welcome all the time but its a walk straight down from Southend Victoria station and i like it, but the East beach would be easier to get to cause its only across the road to Shoeburyness station which is last one from London Fenchurch street.


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

someone knows what theyre talking about ^^
lol donna so which one would be best> southend victoria? or shoeburyness? :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 29, 2004)

i hope its still on as I cant get to surrey meets and Ive made special arrangements to come so plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz lets have the meet as i am bringing 6 chis!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

i think i may be able to get there. A family member said she'd pay for me to get down to visit family- so i think i could come- maybe....


----------



## Anne (May 24, 2005)

Hi,
Just to let you know that Mouse & I will no longer be able to come to the Birmingham meetup. Sorry.


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

hey southend victoria lol liking the name sounds good to me he he he


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Depends which area you want to go to, the sea /grass area or Priory park  and how fit you are for walking, hubbys elderly so would have to get the bus.


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

ok anne- thanks.
one more down-
is it still on? :?


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

Looks like hardly anyone is coming.....


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2005)

i can defo come, but i dont want to drive all the way there if nobody is going to show, maybe we should start a new thread for birmingham and only post if defo coming, no chit chat so it doesnt get confusing


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

I know I can come and im bringing 6 dogs. Ive made such alot of plans for this sorting all difficulties out and am so diaspointed it looks like a no go all my time a waste. Like jodie i shall be driving a fair way....


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

I can let you no later in the week or tommorow...


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

Thanks hunni!


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2005)

i will defo go if there is going to be some people there, even if its just you and me iamafairy


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

jodiebradbury said:


> i will defo go if there is going to be some people there, even if its just you and me iamafairy



awww so sweet jodie- yeh i should be going hopefully.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2005)

i will be bringing roxy, i got her today, she will be in my jacket for peeps to see  
pics are on the post in chi chat


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

awwwww thats great!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

aww looks like birmingham is off, im sorry i couldnt attend guys its just i have soo many shows coming up etc and money is not great the surrey one is so much easier for me hey if most members are leaving though whats happening with the meets

wheres sarah ?


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

I was really really hoping for this meet i cnt get to the surrey ones and i gt saturday off work arranged transport and everything lol spent loadsa money sorting it all out but never mind :roll:


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yeah she has gone missing i text her and no reply?


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

jodiebradbury said:


> im really sorry about it,  i feel really bad now


Heya hunni

I dnt mean u! It would been pointless you and me goin lol!


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yah me to they all look sooooo sweet


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

I may be in birmingham from tommorow till monday but have just had another email from someone to say they aswell will not be coming Im afraid.
I guess its time to confirm ITS OFF.


----------



## xXKatXx (Dec 28, 2004)

well i was acutally going to say me n giz can't come coz were both full of flu!  **huggies**


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

yes kelly cant brin millie either. :?


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

LOL what a whole waste of time!


----------

